#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in dehradun | Best Btech/BE colleges in dehradun

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 4 Engineering Colleges in Dehradun:*
Dehradun Institute of Technology, DehradunDev Bhoomi Institute of Technology, DehradunGraphic Era University DehradunICFAI Institute of Science & Technology Dehradun*1.) Dehradun Institute of Technology, Dehradun*
*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Uttarakhand Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering(Second Shift)Electronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering(Second Shift)Mechanical EngineeringMechanical Engineering(Second Shift)Electrical EngineeringElectrical Engineering(Second Shift)Applied Electronics and InstrumentationInformation TechnologyIndustrial & Production EngineeringCivil EngineeringPetroleum Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 



*Address:* Village Makkawala, Mussoorie Rd, Dehradun, Uttarakhand 248001, India.





  Similar Threads: DIT-Dehradun institute of technology, Greater Noida,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Dev Bhoomi Institute of Technology, Dehradun*
*Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Uttarakhand Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and CommunicationElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*Year*
*Fee*

*First*
*Rs 99,000/-*

*Second*
*Rs 99,000/-*

*Third*
*Rs 99,000/-*

*Fourth*
*Rs 99,000/-*




*Placement:* 
*S.NO*
*NAME*
*BRANCH*
*COMPANY NAME*
*VIEWS*

1
NISHANT PUNETHA
IT
INFOSYS
WILLING TO BELIEVE,DETERMINED TO ACHIEVE.

2
NUPUR SHARMA
IT
NEC HCL
WORK OVER YOUR ACADEMICS.DON'T TAKE PDP CLASSES LIGHTLY.

3
TUHINA K GILL
IT
L&T INFOTECH
IN ORDER TO SUCCEED YOU MUST FIRST WILLING TO LEARN,JUST WORK OVER YOUR WEAKNESS SURELY AND ONE DAY YOU WILL SUCCEED.

4
NEETU GULIA
IT
L&T INFOTECH
IT IS NOT SO TOUGH TO QUALIFY FOR ANY ORGANISATION.IT JUST REQUIRE STRONG DETERMINATION AND HARD WORK.

5
HIMANGI OLI
IT
L&T INFOTECH
WE AIM ABOVE THE MARK TO HIT THE MARK.WORK HARD ALWAYS.

6
SNEHA NEGI
IT
INFOSYS
PAY ATTENTION IN YOUR ACADEMIC CLASSES AND TAKE CAREER LAUNCHER CLASSES SERIOUSLY.

7
TUSHARIKA AGARWAL
IT
L&T INFOTECH
BE PREPARE FOR YOUR GD'S,APTITUDE.YOU HAVE TO BE PERFECT IN THAT TO BE SELECTED IN A GOOD COMPANY.

8
TEENA JAGGA
IT
L&T INFOTECH
BE GOOD AT YOUR COMMUNICATION PART BECAUSE MAXIMUM ATTENTION IS GIVEN TO YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

9
SHILPI DUA
IT
INFOSYS
PAY ATTENTION IN YOUR ACADEMICS,DON'T BE NERVOUS IN PI.IT IS JUST AN INTERACTION ROUND.

10
NUTAN TIWARI
IT
INFOSYS
TO GET SUCCESS IS NOT A TOUGH TASK.IT IS JUST PUT YOUR EFFORTS IN RIGHT DIRECTION.

11
POOJA GUPTA
IT
INFOSYS
WORK HARD.ITS NOT DIFFICULT TO GET INTO IT.

12
SHRUTEE JOSHI
IT
INFOSYS
THERE IS NOT MUCH NEED TO PAY ATTENTION ON YOUR TECHNICAL,JUST IMPROVE YOUR LOGICAL SKILLS AND THE WAY U SPEAK.

13
DEEPAK KUMAR
IT
INFOSYS
TAKE YOUR PDP,QUANT AND REASONING SERIOUSLY.IT HELPS A LOT FOR QUALIFYING THE EXAMS.

14
PRIYANKA ADHIKARI
IT
L&T INFOTECH
JUST CONCENTRATE ON YOUR AIM AND SURELY YOU WILL ACHIEVE IT.

15
RACHNA NEGI
IT
L&T INFOTECH
MAKE YOUR TECHNICAL AS WELL COMMUNICATION PART STRONG.

16
DEEPAK KUMAR
IT
INFOSYS
JUST FOCUS ON YOUR GOAL.DON'T BE TENSED AND NERVOUS.

17
SUMIT RAWAT
IT
L&T INFOTECH
PRACTICE DAILY AND SURELY YOU WILL GET INTO IT.

18
VARUN NAIR
IT
INFOSYS
MAKE YOUR TECHNICAL STRONG.MAKE PROPER USE OF PDP LECTURES,QUANT AND REASONING.

19
UPASANA NAUTIYAL
IT
INFOSYS
DO HARD WORK AND PRACTICE PREVIOUS PAPERS.

20
Arti Joshi
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
SET YOUR TARGETS HIGH, THEN ONLY YOU MAY ACHIEVE HIGH TARGETS.

21
Nidhi Rai
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
IF YOU CAN CONTROL YOURSELF, YOU MAY CONTROL THE WORLD.

22
Anmol Sarawat
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
EVEN ONE MISTAKE CAN OUT YOU FROM THE RACE.

23
Sonal Joshi
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
100% SINCERITY, ZERO PERCENT FAILURE, NEW FACE OF CORPORATE WORLD, ADJUST YOURSELF.

24
Ruchi Dhyani
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
COMPANIES WILL NOT REDUCE THEIR BENCHMARKS, YOU HAVE TO UPGRADE YOURSELF UPTO THEIR EXPECTATIONS.

25
Anita Kanyal
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
YOU MAY IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS BY CONTINIOUS EFFORTS.

26
Nupur Upadhyaya
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
I WAS QUITE NERVOUS DURING INTERVIEW, BUT SELF CONFIDENCE STRENGTHEN ME THEIR.

27
Ateev Bisht
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH/ SYNTEL
EVERY STUDENT HAS CAPABILITY TO BE SUCCESSFUL IN LIFE, ONLY THING IS STREAMLINING OF ENERGY.

28
Damini Juyal
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH/ SYNTEL
I WAS QUITE UPSET AFTER FAILURE IN 12 CAMPUS INTERVIEWS, BUT MY TEACHERS MOTIVATED ME A LOT AND FINALLY I GOT WHAT I WAS DESERVING FROM THE BEGINING.

29
Lata Purohit
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
PDP CLASSES, QUANT CLASSES HELP ME A LOT IN ACHIVEING THE SUCCESS.

30
ANKIT JOSHI
IT
L&T INFOTECH
KNOW YOURSELF.WHATEVER YOU HAVE MENTIONED IN YOUR RESUME,YOU MUST BE WELL AWARE ABOUT THAT.

31
Dolly Rawat
IT
Whale Group
REMAIN AWARE ABOUT THE LATEST UPDATES IN THE TECHNOLOGY,YOU MUST BE SMART ENOUGH TO REPRESENT YOUR KNOWLEDGE

32
Aswin Semwal
IT
Whale Group
IF WANT TO ACHIEVE SOMETHING, FIRST YOU MUST HAVE FAITH THAT YOU DESERVE IT

33
Aruna Bisht
IT
Whale Group
ONE DAY DEFINITLY YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU DESERVE.

34
Ajay Kumar Sahi
IT
AniWebDesigns Ltd,CHANDIGARH.
IF YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS ARE NOT STRONG, FOCUS MORE AND MORE ON TECHNICAL SKILLS.

35
Kiran Rawat
IT
BASWARE CORPORATION
MY VISION TO BE A SOFTWARE ENGINEER IS REALIZED

36
Usha Sindhwal
IT
BASWARE CORPORATION
I WILL UTILIZE MY KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS FOR THE SOCIETY ALSO

37
Prachi Vashishtha
IT
GTT/ZENSAR
STRONG PRACTICAL KNOWLDEGE IS THE KEY OF SUCCESS FOR IT INDUSTRY

38
Sunaina Kandwal
IT
GTT/ZENSAR
REMAIN CAREFULL WHILE DECIDING THE CAREER GOALS

39
Swati Sharma
IT
GTT/ZENSAR
YOUR KNOWLEDGE WILL DECIDE YOUR RESPECT IN THE SOCIETY.

40
Richa Singh
IT
Violet Infotech
FOCUS MORE ON YOUR PROJECTS

41
Afreen Jahan
IT
Violet Infotech
CLEAR YOUR FUNDAMENTAL CONCEPTS

42
Sapna Chaudhary
IT
Violet Infotech
REMAIN PRACTICALLY STRONG FROM BEGINNING.

43
Jyoti Pant
IT
Violet Infotech
YOUR EXPOSURE WILL DECIDE YOUR SUCCESS IN THE CAMPUS.

44
Sneha Singh
IT
Violet Infotech
PREPARE FOR THE BEST,DONOT GIVE UP.

45
Arti Kharola
IT
Violet Infotech
I AM THANKFUL TO MY TEACHERS AND PARENTS

46
Tanuja Pandey
IT
PLUTO TECH.
I AM THANKFUL TO PDP TEAM, THAT DEVELOPED CONFIDENCE IN ME.

47
Amit Kumar
IT
PLUTO TECH.
MT VISION IS TO BE MORE INNOVATIVE ASSET FOR ORGANISATION.

48
Saumya Sharma
IT
PLUTO TECH.
IT IS LIKE A DREAM COMES TRUE FOR ME.

49
Kundan Singh
CSE
PLUTO TECH.
TECHNOLOGY IS EVER CHANGING BUT CONCEPTS NEVER CHANGES.

50
VIPIN RANA
CSE
INFOSYS
ENLIGHT THE VISION OF THE CREATOR IN YOU

51
ANJU TIWARI
CSE
NEC HCL
BELIEVE WITH ALL OF YOUR HEART THAT YOU WILL DO WHAT YOU WERE MADE TO DO.

52
BABITA BHATT
CSE
INFOSYS
I AM FEELING GOOD,IT FEEL GREAT AND WE ARE THANKFUL TO THE COLLEGE WHICH PROVIDE AS THE OPPOURNITY AND IT WAS THE GUIDENCE AND HELP OF OUR TEACHERS,PARENTS AND ALMIGHTY GOD.

53
MANIKA PANWAR
CSE
INFOSYS
IT WAS A NICE EXPERIENCE,COLLEGE MOTIVATED US A LOT.

54
NEHA GUSEIN
CSE
INFOSYS
SELF TRUST IS THE FIRST SECRET OF SUCCESS.

55
SUGANDHA NEGI
CSE
INFOSYS
WINNING ISN'T EVERYTHING BUT WANTING TO WIN IS.

56
SWATI MAHESHWARI
CSE
INFOSYS
ITS BASICALLY THE HARD WORK COMBINED WITH SELF CONFIDENCE ALONG WITH RIGHT GUIDANCE AND MOTIVATION,THAT WILL LEAD TO SUCCESS.

57
HIMADRIKA CHAUDHARY
CSE
INFOSYS
KEEP HOPE AND WORK HARD,ONE DAY YOU WILL DEFINITELY WIN AND ACHIEVE YOUR GOAL.

58
ANKITA KHAROLA
CSE
INFOSYS
IT FEELS GREAT BEING PART OF AN ORGANIZATION LIKE INFOSYS,AND I M LOOKING POSITIVELY FORWARD TO IT.

59
PRAGAYA SRIVASTAVA
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
ALL THE STUDENTS SHOULD WORK HARD FOR THEIR UPCOMING EXAMS & ALL THE BEST FOR FUTURE.

60
PREETI RAWAT
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
DO HARD WORK,PAY ATTENTION ON YOUR ACADEMICS AND IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

61
SURENDAR KAUR
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
IF U WANT TO GET SUCCESS IN YOUR LIFE THEN REALLY WORK HARD AND IF U DON'T GET SUCCESS IN FIRST TIME THEN DON'T BE DEPRESSED MOREOVER WORK MORE HARD TO ACHIEVE AND COMPLETE NEXT TARGET.

62
CHETALI NARULA
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
DON'T LOSE YOUR HOPE,TRUST YOURSELF WORK HARD.THERE ARE MORE CHANCES TO GARB,THE OPPORTUNITY AND ALWAYS LEARN TO GROW UP WHEN YOU FAIL.

63
USHA BHATT
CSE
INFOSYS
ALWAYS BE DEDICATED TO YOUR STUDIES ALONG WITH THAT BE PREPARED FOR APTITUDE AND COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

64
PANKAJ RAWAT
CSE
INFOSYS
THERE IS NO NEED TO WORK HARD,JUST DO SMART WORK.

65
ABHISHEK SRIVASTAVA
CSE
INFOSYS
WORK HARD TO ACHIEVE YOUR GOAL.

66
ASHISH S.CHAUDHARY
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
DO HARD WORK AND MAKE YOUR CONCEPTS CLEAR.

67
ASHISH TANEJA
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
WORK HARD AND ALWAYS TRY TO GIVE YOUR BEST.

68
MAYANK GARKOTI
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
ALWAYS TRY TO LEARN THE THINGS WHICH YOU ARE BEING TAUGHT.

69
JOHAR ALI
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
BE ORIGINAL.DON'T TRY TO IMMITATE OTHERS.

70
ABHISHEK JOSHI
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
GIVE YOUR BEST.DON'T GIVE UP.

71
AMIT RAWAT
CSE
L&T INFOTECH
BELIEVE YOURSELF.BE CONFIDENT AND BE PREPARE FOR YOUR CORE SUBJECT.

72
SAGAR AHUJA
CSE
INFOSYS
JUST FOCUS ON YOUR ENGLISH,ON VOCAB PART AND ON YOUR REASONING.

73
BHARTI SEMWAL
CSE
INFOSYS
MAKE YOUR TECHNICAL STRONG.MAKE PROPER USE OF PDP LECTURES,QUANT AND REASONING.

74
Preeti Kandwal
CSE
ORACLE
NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE,IF YOU WANT TO WIN

75
Almas Khan
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
OPTIMIZE AVAILABLE RESOURCES, DONT BLAME TO UN-AVAILIBILITY.

76
Vihangam Aggarwal
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
I WAS QUITE CONFIDENT ABOUT MY SELECTION BECAUSE I FOCUSED TO MY TARGETS..

77
Sundaram Verma
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
HOW DO REPRESENT YOUR KNOWLEDGE MATTERS A LOT.

78
Shikha Yadav
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
BELIVE IN YOUR TEACHRS, FOLLOW THEIR GUIDELINES.

79
Aditya Gangola
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
MY NEXT AIM IS TO EXCEL IN MY CAREER, YOU MUST HAVE HABIT OF WINNING.

80
Neetu Roy
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
YOUR DAY TO DAY BEHAVIOUR WILL RESULT IN YOUR FUTURE.

81
Raghav
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
GOALS ARE DREAMS WITH DEADLINES, SET YOUR GOALS AND FOLLOW THE DEADLINES ALSO.

82
Neeraj Balon
CSE
Datum Solutions
IDENTIFY YOUR CAPABILITIES AS WELL AS LIMITATIONS.

83
MEGHA SURI
CSE
INFOSYS
MAKE YOUR TARGET,MAKE YOUR GOAL,CHASE FOR THAT,WORK HARD AND BE FOCUSED.

84
RISHAB RAWAT
CSE
INFOSYS
WHILE FACING PI YOU SHOULD BE MORE CONFIDENT AND TRY TO LEARN MORE TECHNICAL SKILLS

85
Prem Lata
CSE
Datum Solutions
WHAT YOU THINK TODAY WILL BE REFLECTED IN YOUR INTERVIEW TOMORROW

86
Sunil Bhatt
CSE
Syntel
THANKS TO LIBRALIZATION POLICY OF GOVT, THAT OPENS THE DOORS OF MNCs FOR US IN BULK.

87
Shipra Tiwari
CSE
NEWGEN
ITS REALLY MOTIVATING TO KNOW THAT I GOT THE HIGHEST PACKAGE IN MY BATCH, I WILL PROVE IT IN NEXT FIVE YEARS THAT I WAS DIFFERENT SINCE BEGINNING.

88
Ranjana Semwal
CSE
Syntel
I WAS ABOUT TO CHANGE MY CAREER GOAL TO HIGHER STUDIES AFTER FAILURE IN LAST ROUND OF INFOSYS,BUT THANKS TO MY TEACHERS THAT KEEP ON MOTIVATING ME, AND FINALLY I WAS SELECTED BY SYNTEL.

89
Apoorva Kumar Anand
CSE
WIPRO BPO
BE FLEXIBLE, MNC WILL HIRE TO YOU IF YOU FIT IN THEIR REQUIREMENTS AND PROFILES

90
Prabhat Raturi
CSE
WIPRO BPO
AS A FRESHER YOU MUST UNDERSTAND YOUR LIMITATIONS AND CAPABILITIES IN DEPTH.

91
Shalini Dhiman
CSE
Basware Corporation
NEVER BE NERVOUS AFTER FAILURE IN ANY CAMPUS DRIVE, APPEAR IN ALL WITH FRESH INSPIRATION.

92
Surbhi Dobhal
CSE
Basware Corporation
YOU SHOULD NOT WORRY IF ARE CONFIDENT BUT DO NOT MEET THE CRITERIA,ONE DAY DEFINETLY YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU DESERVE

93
Deepa Joshi
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
BE STRONG IN DOT.NET AND CONCEPTS OF OBJECT ORIENTED CONCEPTS.

94
Kanchan Jalal
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
YOU NEED STRONG SELF INSPIRATION TO BE SUCCESFULL IN ANY CAMPUS DRIVE.

95
Mansi Thakur
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
A FIRE IS REQUIRED IN YOUR HEART, THE GOD WILL SHOW THE PATH ACCORDINGLY.

96
Monica Bisht
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
KEEP ON UPDATING YOURSELF EVEN AFTER CAMPUS SELECTION.

97
Nidhi Rawat
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
MY DREAM IS TO CONTRIBUTE ESPECIFICALLY FOR WOMEN ENPOWERMENT IN SOFTWARE INDUSTRY.

98
Parul Goel
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
YOU MUST DEVELOP STRONG DECISION MAKING SKILLS FROM VERY BEGINNING OF THE CAREER

99
Priyanka Kapoor
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
SELF COMMITMENT AND HONESTY WILL GIVE YOU THE PATH OF SUCCESS AUTOMATICALLY

100
Senam Pandey
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
WHENEVER YOU FAILED IN ANY CAMPUS, CLOSE YOUR EYES AND THINK ABOUT THE MISTAKES AND TRY AGAIN

101
Sumit Kakkar
CSE
SHARPWAVE DEVELOPERS
I WAS QUITE NERVUS AFTER FAILURE IN SO MANY BRANDS, BUT FINALLY GOT THE PLATFORM

102
Kanika Sachdeva
CSE
SHARPWAVE DEVELOPERS
THANKS TO ALL THAT KEEP ON MOTIVATING ME SINCE BEGINNING.

103
RENU KHATI
ECE
INFOSYS
IF YOU DO NOT HOPE,YOU WILL NOT FIND WHAT IS BEYOND YOUR HOPES.

104
ADITI BADOLA
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
BE GOOD AT APPTITUDE,TRY TO KNOW THE PROCEDURE OF THE COMPANY.BUILD UP YOUR CONIFEDENCE LEVEL BECAUSE IT IS WHAT WHICH IS REALLY BEING CHECKED OUT THERE.

105
ARCHANA ASWAL
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
BELIEVE IN YOUR SELF,TRUST YOURSELF AND GOD,BUT DO NOT GIVE HOPE.

106
AKANSHA GUPTA
ECE
INFOSYS
BELIEVE IN YOUR SELF,NEVER TRY TO BE LIKE OTHERS ,WORK HARD AND NEVER GIVE UP.

107
KAMAL RAWAT
ECE
INFOSYS
DONT BE NERVOUS,SET YOUR GOAL,WORK OVER IT AND DEFINITELY YOU WILL SUCCEED.

108
TRIPTI BISHT
ECE
INFOSYS
BE CONFIDENT WHAT YOU SAY.HAVE A TRANSPARENT NATURE AND WORK HARD.

109
AVANTIKA PUNDIR
ECE
INFOSYS
BE CONFIDENT.WORK HARD ON APPTITUDE AND COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

110
AKANSHA SHARMA
ECE
INFOSYS
PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR ACADEMICS IT WILL HELP YOU A LOT.

111
RAVI THAPLIYAL
ECE
INFOSYS
MAKE YOUR BASE STRONG AND NEVER GIVE UP.

112
GAURAV GAHTORI
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
STUDY SECOND YEAR AND THIRD YEAR PROPERLY AS TECHNICAL IS ASKED FROM BOTH THE YEARS.YOU SHOULD KNOW EACH AND EVERYTHING REGARDING YOUR RESUME.

113
SHADAB WAR
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
TRY TO IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.IT HELPS A LOT.

114
DEVENDRA SINGH JOSAN
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
MAKE EFFICIENT AND PROPER USE OF TIME.BE PREPARE FOR YOUR QUANT,REASONING ,TECHNICAL INTERVIEW,PERSONAL INTERVIEW.

115
ALOK JUYAL
ECE
INFOSYS
DO HARD WORK AND PRACTICE PREVIOUS PAPERS.

116
SHADAB WAR
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
DO HARD WORK.FOLLOW YOUR TEACHERS AND HAV EAITH IN YOURSELF.

117
HEMLATA HINGWAL
ECE
INFOSYS
KNOW YOURSELF.WHATEVER YOU HAVE MENTIONED IN YOUR RESUME,YOU MUST BE WELL AWARE ABOUT THAT.

118
ROHIT GHILDIYAL
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
BE SINCERE IN YOUR ACADEMICS THROUGHOUT YOUR B.TECH.

119
MALOBIKA MUKHARJEE
ECE
L&T INFOTECH
BE STRONG IN YOUT TECHNICAL AND TRY TO PRACTICE FOTR YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

120
ALKA BHATT
ECE
INFOSYS
IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS AND YOUR TECHNICAL TOO.

121
SWATI
ECE
INFOSYS
MAKE YOUR BASE STRONG AND NEVER GIVE UP.

122
SHALINI KALA
ECE
INFOSYS
BELIEVE YOURSELF.BE CONFIDENT AND BE PREPARE FOR YOUR CORE SUBJECT.

123
DEVESHWARI NEGI
ECE
INFOSYS
JUST CONCENTRATE ON YOUR AIM AND SURELY YOU WILL ACHIEVE IT.

124
Bheesham Verma
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
BE SERIOUS FROM THE FIRST DAY OF SEMESTER, DONT FOLLOW THE WRONG ADVICE OF FRIENDS THAT AWAY YOU FROM YOUR TARGETS.

125
Rashi Sharma
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
YOU WILL BE ALONE DURING THE INTERVIEW,ONLY YOUR KNOWLEDGE WILL ASSOCIATE TO YOU THEIR.

126
Gunjan Jana
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
PERFORM YOUR PRACTICALS WITH FULL SINCERITY.

127
Shikha Dhyani
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
I AM THANKFUL TO MY PARENTS, TEACHERS AND INSTITUTE TO PROVIDE SUCH A NICE PLATFORM TO MY CAREER..

128
Rachita Upadhyay
ECE
Datum Solutions
BE FLEXIBLE IN YOUR PERSONALITY WHILE APPEARING IN INTERVIEW

129
Anuj Kumar Gautam
ECE
Syntel
ONE DAY DEFINTELY YOU WILL BE BLESSED, DO NOT BE DEPRESSES AFTER SOME FAILUIRES.

130
Akshya Nautiyal
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
Adding my name with core company is like a dream comes true for me.

131
Jyotsana Pandey
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
During the period of study we must always think about application of our knowledge.

132
Pratibha Rawat
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
You may fullfil the expectations if you can decide your expectations.

133
Amit Mittal
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
I was quite upset after failure in L&T and Infosys during last rounds, But now i am really delighted as my name is added with core company,

134
Ashu Rastogi
ECE
Wipro BPO
Communication Skills matters a lot in your career

134
Renuka Bakuni
ECE
HCL Technologies (Business Solution)
oNE HAS TO DEVELOP THE POSITIVE APPROACH SINCE BEGINNING TO BE PLACED

135
Mani Joshi
ECE
HCL Technologies (Business Solution)
I AM REALLY THANKFUL TO MY PARENTS AND TEACHERS THAT INSPIRED ME A LOT.

136
Abhinav
ECE
IFB Industries
You must try for core Company, but must flexible for other areas also.

137
Neema Dhobal
ECE
IFB Industries
It was my dream to be part of the companies like IFB

138
Babita Rawat
ECE
IFB Industries
You should not loose your confidence till you got what you deservere.

139
Rabinder Singh Bakuni
EEE
IFB Industries
I am really thankfull to almighty that realize my dream.

140
DEEPAK JUYAL
EEE
INFOSYS
BE SINCERE WITH YOUR WORK.YOU WILL DEFINITELY ACHIEVE YOUR AIM.

141
MONISHA
EEE
INFOSYS
BE GOOD AT YOUR QUANT,VOCAB.GO THROUGH YOUR 2ND YEAR AND 3RD YEAR BOOKS.THESE ARE MORE HELPFUL TO CLEAR TI'S AND TRY TO CONVERT PI INTO A FRIENDLY CONVERSATION.

142
RICHA DOBHAL
EEE
L&T INFOTECH
BUILD UP YOUR CONFIDENCE LEVEL AND COMMUNICATION SKILLS AND FOR YOUR CORE COMPANY.DO PREPARE WELL FOR TI.

143
ONIKA KHETWAL
EEE
INFOSYS
WORK HARD AND BE CONFIDENT.

144
KIRAN ADHIKARI
EEE
INFOSYS
SET YOUR TARGET AND TRY TO ACHIEVE IT AND NEVER GIVE UP.

145
MANISH KOTNALA
EEE
L&T INFOTECH
PREPARE YOUR RESUME VERY WELL,MANY QUESTION ARE PUT UP FROM THE RESUME.BE CONFIDENT IN WHAT YOU SPEAK AND PAY ATTENTION OT YOUR STUDIES.

146
YOGESH KUMAR RAJPOOT
EEE
L&T INFOTECH
TRY TO WORK ON YOUR WEAKNESS,WHATEVER YOU HAVE MENTIONED IN YOUR RESUME YOU MUST KNOW EACH AND EVEREYTHING ABOUT IT AND NEVER GIVE UP.

147
NAVEEN SINGH
EEE
L&T INFOTECH
PAY ATTENTION IN THE ACADEMICS,SOFT SKILLS AND THE PDP CLASSES WHICH ARE BEING HELD.THESE WILL HELP TO A GREAT EXTENT TO GET SELECTED.

148
ANUJ KUMAR VERMA
EEE
L&T INFOTECH
JUST BELIEVE IN YOUR SUCCESS,DON'T BE AFRAID OF FAILURE AND ONE DAY YOU WILL DEFINITELY SUCCEED.

149
AKHIL BADONI
EEE
L&T INFOTECH
JUST BELIEVE IN YOUR SUCCESS,DON'T BE AFRAID OF FAILURE AND ONE DAY YOU WILL DEFINITELY SUCCEED.

150
SHIPRA RAWAT
EEE
INFOSYS
YOU HAVE TO BE CONFIDENT,TRUST YOURSELF,DON'T GET CONFUSED.NEVER GIVE UP.

151
KRITIKA GURUNG
EEE
INFOSYS
TRUST YOURSELF AND YOU WILL DEFINITELY WIN.

152
SRISHTI PUNDIR
EEE
INFOSYS
PAY ATTENTION IN YOUR STUDIES AND TRY TO LEARN MORE NEW THINGS.

153
SAPNA LOHANI
EEE
INFOSYS
TRY TO KEEP YOURSELF UPDATED WITH ALL THE TECHNICAL KNOWLEDGE AND BE CONFIDENT ABOUT YOURSELF.

154
Kiran Negi
EEE
WIPRO INFOTECH
DONT BE NEGATIVE ANY TIME, YOU MAY RE-DEFINE THE DEFINITIONS IF YOU WANT TO DO SO.

155
Nandita Ramola
EEE
WIPRO INFOTECH
NEVER BLAME TO YOUR LUCK, WHATEVER YOU ARE GETTING IS THE RESULT OF YOUR EFFORTS IN PAST.

156
Pooja Negi
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
BE REGULAR IN YOUR STUDIES SINCE BEGINNING, THERE ARE NO SHORTCUTS AT LAST.

157
Chandrakala Mehra
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
EVERY ONE IS UNIQUE, KEEP FAITH ON CREATOR AND LOVE YOURSELF.

158
Neha Bahuguna
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
EFFECTIVE IN EVERY AREA IS MUST TO CARCK THE INTERVIEWS.

159
Priyanka Kediyal
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
NEVER BE NEGATIVE, TRY AGAIN IS THE KEY WORD OF SUCCESS.

160
Reetika Rawat
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
WHAT ARE YOUR HOBBIES IS MEANINGLESS IF IT DOES NOT FIT WITH THE COMPANY PROFILE.

161
Charu Sati
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
TRY TO SHOW CASE YOURSELF MENTALLY STRONG IN FRONT OF HRs

162
Shweta Rawat
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
WORK AS UNDERGROUND AS POSSIBLE TO DEVELOP YOUR SKILLS

163
Vandana Rawat
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
WHATEVER YOU DO, DO IT WITH SOME OBJECTIVES.

164
Rahul Kumar Pandey
EEE
Motherson Sumi/Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
COMMUNICATIONS SKILLS AND ATTITUDE MATTER MORE THAN ACADEMIC PERCENTAGE IN CAMPUS INTERVIEWS

165
Archna Rana
EEE
GTT/ZENSAR
BE FLEXIBLE TO MEET THE OBJECTIVE OF THE ORGANISATION.

166
Preeti Bavrai
EEE
GTT/ZENSAR
DECIDE YOU CAREER GOALS AS PER MARKET REQUIREMENTS.

167
RAJESH SHANI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
MAKE YOUR FUNDAMENTAL CONCEPTS VERY STRONG FROM SECOND YEAR ONWARD

168
SUMIT NEGI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
REMEMBER YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS WILL MATTER A LOT DURING PLACEMENTS

169
ABHIMANYU JOSHI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
TRY TO BE AN INITIATOR IN LIFE NOT JUST A FOLLOWER.

170
AMIT JOSHI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
BE SMART AT WORK,ALSO DURING PREPARATION FOR OFF-CAMPUSES.

171
ANISH KUMAR SHARMA
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
I AM VERY MUCH THANKFUL TO MY DEPARTMENT,THAT MOTIVATED ME A LOT WHEN I WAS UPSET AFTER FAILURES IN 21 COMPANIES.

172
GAURAV JOSHI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
BE FLEXIBLE IN DECIDING YOU CAREER GOALS AS PER MARKET REQUIREMENTS.

173
Gunjan Negi
EEE
Semantic Space
It was like a dream comes true for me that only one student was selected by Semanticspace out of hundreds of students and I was that..!

174
Bhanu Pandey
ME
Kamal Cogent
YOU MUST BE RELATIVELY MORE HARD WORKER IF WANT TO SURVIVE IN CORPORATE WORLD.

175
Bhartendu
ME
Kamal Cogent
MAKE HARDWORK YOUR HOBBY TO ACHEIVE THE SUCCESS.

176
Naveen Singh Aswal
ME
MELCON TRANSFORMERS
GIVE YOUR BEST.DON'T GIVE UP.

177
Sanjay Singh Manral
ME
MELCON TRANSFORMERS
GIVE YOUR BEST IN ALL CAMPUS INTERVIEWS.DON'T GIVE UP.

178
MELCON TRANSFORMERS
ME
INFOSYS
EVERY TIME IN INTERVIEW APPEAR WITH FULL ENERGY.

179
GAURAV JOSHI
ME
INFOSYS
DREAM BIG,BELIEVE IN YOURSELF,BELIEVE IN OTHERS AND TRUST YOUR AIM.



*Address:* Dev Bhoomi Campus, Chakrata Road, Navgaon, Manduwala, Dehradun  248007, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Graphic Era University Dehradun*
*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics & Comm. Engg.Computer Science & Engg.Information TechnologyMechanical Engg.Electrical & Electronics Engg.Applied Electronics & Engg.Civil Engg.Automobile EngineeringElectrical & Instrumentation EnggPetroleum EngineeringMechatronics Engineering*Fee Structure: 
**B.Tech*
*M.Tech*
*MBA,MCA*
*Other PG/UG*

Registration Fee (One Time)
100
100
100
100

Tuition Fee (Per Annum)
6000
4000
6000
4000

Caution Deposit (One Time)
200
200
200
200

Examination Fee (Per Semester)
100
100
100
100

Admission Fee (One Time)
200
200
200
200

Others like ID,Books,Club (Per Annum)
300
300
300
300



*Placement:* 
S.No
Company Name
CS
IT
EC
ME
IC
EE
Civil

1
Infosys
103
59
78
33
7
27
10

2
Accenture
78
45
51
9
5
8
2

3
SmartData Enterprises
3
3






4
Infogain
7







5
Wipro Technologies








6
Samsung Electronics
14
4






7
TCS








8
BATA








9
Godrej








10
SBI Life








11
Syntel


2





12
IBM Technologies


2





13
ITC








14
Ashok Leyland



4




15
BOSCH



1




16
Robert Bosh


1





17
JBM Auto



7




18
EverTech Engineers





2


19
Meta Design Solutions
1







20
Tech Savvy Engineers



2




21
Fiserv India
1
1






22
Koyo Sona Electricals








23
Vishwa Infrastructure






10

24
BCC Infrastructure






6

25
Indian Airforce


2


2


26
Indian Navy


1





27
Indian Army
2

1





28
Machine Tool India



3

3


29
HCL COMNET








30
Cease Fire Industries








31
Cadilla Pharma








32
HCL Bserv
1
1
2





33
Impact Public Relations








34
Aegies Global Limited
2
8
8
1




35
99 Acres








36
Caf Coffee Day








37
VS Infotech








38
FNC Technologies








39
Genpact








40
Britannia








41
Home Shop18








42
Lisannzee








43
Four 'S' Tech








44
Awadh Teleservices








45
Birla Sunlife








46
Samy Shrinkn Wrap








47
Manavea Technologies








48
Universal Iron Stores








49
Centre for Media Research








50
Ultra Craft Molders








51
Landmark advertising








52
Aone Solutions








53
Sukhmani Buildtech








54
Print-well








55
Bhagirathi Enterprises








56
Durian Industries Ltd








57
ICICI Bank








58
Shiv Shakti Enterprises








59
Coco Cola Bevreages








60
Tata Teleservices








61
Aurangabad Electricals








62
Shivshankar Tourism








63
Vision Consultant








64
Durga Das Hybrid seeds








65
Clover Organic Pvt. Ltd.








66
Investor Clinic








67
Platinum One








68
PM Relocations








69
Lingual world








70
Infoedge- Naukri.com








71
Charak Pharma








72
Kalpatru Motors








73
Infoedge- Jeevansathi.com








74
Goo2O Technologies








75
Jet Pvt. Ltd.








76
Deepak wheels Pvt. Ltd.








77
Religare








78
Balaji Spaces








79
Paramount Towers








80
Anu Extrusion Pvt Ltd








81
SGK Infra Solutions India Ltd








82
India Overseas Trading Corp.








83
Retirement Plan








84
Json Systems

2
2





85
IBM Daksh








86
Infosys BPO








87
Wipro BPO








88
All Check Deals








89
Ashlar Securities








90
Violet Infotech








91
My Money Mantra








92
IFFCO-Tokio








93
Acquarian Infotech System








94
Vario India








95
Serco








96
Paharpur Cooling Towers








97
DN Snacks, Gurgoan








98
Hotel Oberoi's








99
Hotel Oberoi's New Delhi








100
Hotel Orchid Cabbana,Jalandhar








101
Hotel orchid Mussoorie








102
Jay Pee Manor, Mussoorie








103
Marriot, Ahmadabad








104
Old World Hospitality, New Delhi








105
Park Plaza, Noida








106
Radisson, Ali Baug, Mumbai








107
Royal Orchid, Jaipur








108
Taj Club House,Chennai








109
The Lalit, Jaipur








110
Indiabulls








111
Vodafone









Total Offers
212
123
150
60
12
42
28





*Address:* 566/6, Bell Road, Clement Town, Dehradun, Uttarakhand-248002, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) ICFAI Institute of Science & Technology Dehradun*

*Year of Establishment:* 2003.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institute.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
*ICFAI University*
*Semester Fee (Amount in Rs.)*

*Domicile*
*Non-Domicile*

Dehradun
55,000
65,000



*Placement:* 
*Sl No.*
*Company name*

1
Mind fire

2
Sevya Multimedia

3
Indian Navy

4
Capegemini

5
Smart Data Enterprises

6
Girnar Technologies

7
AAPNA Infotech

8
Reosys

9
Remorphings

10
Mobikwick

11
Radix Media Pvt. Ltd.

12
Nihelient Technologies

13
Thinnkware Technologies

14
Amazon India

15
Headstrong

16
FiserV

17
Vijai Electricals

18
Syntel India

19
Indian Army

19
tBits global

20
Wipro(Tech Support)

21
Genpact

22
BOSCH

23
ADI

24
Jaro Education

25
Wise Cells

26
Vodafone



*Address:* University Campus, Rajawala Road, Central Hope Town, Selaqui, Dehradun - 248197, Uttarakhand, India.

----------


## regalwood

*Baba Farid Institute of Technology (BFIT), Dehradun
*
View Courses    |     Contact Details

*University of Petroleum & Energy Studies (UPES), Dehradun 
*
View Courses    |     Contact Details   
*Uttranchal College of Technology & Biomedical Sciences, Dehradun 
*
View Courses    |     Contact Details  

*Dehradun Institute of Technology (DIT)    Dehradun  * 

View Courses    |     Contact Details 
*Kumaon Engineering College, Dehradun  * 

View Courses    |     Contact Details

*Himgiri Nabh Vishwavidyalaya, Dehradun  * 

View Courses    |     Contact Details

----------


## Gia Sarode

Thanks for the information, I have enrolled myself for B-Tech program in UPES. It is a UGC & DEC recognized Institute.This is India's as well as Asia's only core sector university. This university offers industry specific courses in Oil & Gas, Logistics & Supply Chain, Port and Shipping, Infrastructure, IT, Electronics, Power, Aviation etc. They had pretty fair placements records even in the days of recession, so i hope they will definitely show better results in growing market  :):

----------


## proudtobeanengineer

Dehradun Institute of Technology, Dehradun - Situated at the foothills of the Himalayas, overlooking the picturesque scenery DIT Dehradun at first will almost take your breath away. 


With Mussoorie just half an hour drive away from the college, DIT Dehradun is one of the best college as far as the location of the college is concerned. Once you step in the college campus, youll be enthralled with the beauty around the colleges vicinity, you just cant ask for more. Although there a lot more to it that meets the eye. The faculty is not at par, the administration is too strict and the lack of extracurricular activities makes it much worse.

However as far as the placements are concerned, it couldnt get better. The Placement Cell is one of the best in the state. I mean how many times would one see Ashok Leyland or Adobe recruiting on campus.

----------

